# Roll Control Systems / Tank Holders



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I am looking for an innovative way to store dive tanks on the boat. We currently use the "packing" method of standing the tanks up and packing all the dive crap around them to stabilize them. I have been on a couple of dive charters where the boat was rigged with large diameter pvc that the tanks slid into. I am not sure that I want to spend $100 plus dollars on the roll control system with the sliding braces. Does anyone have a clever way of storing the tanks? I was sort of thing to use the large diameter pvc and mount a gopro mount to secure it to the boat...


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

If you can get your hands on the large diameter PVC, you can run a tie down strap around the outside of the group. Once it is tight, the group will be very stable. Pull tanks out of the tubes as needed. 

Make sure you get tube that are large enough for the tanks to slide in and out of, and long enough to keep the tanks in the tube when you are in bumpy water.

A cheaper but less convenient option is to stand all of the tanks up and run a tie down strap around all of the tanks.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Might get with a drainage contractor for drops.
You might get by with several short pvc drop "rings" fastened together in a group for the base and another group of rings near the tank tops.
That way you do not need full length pvc pipes.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Spring for the roll control and never look back. Great system and adjustable for various tank sizes. I know it's hard to justify sometimes, but if you keep your boat for more than a few years, or take them to your next boat they are worth the money. Buy the tracks and a couple tank holders and add more as you can afford them. I mounted them in the cabin of my 21' W/A. Have to swap them in/out as we make multiple dives, but it keeps the limited deck space open and more wt. up front.


----------

